# Just when the dust has settled ... It's Windows 10 !!



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2014)

yes, who needs Windows 9
when Windows 10 is that much better --> Microsoft unveils first look at Windows 10


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2014)

Soo they are skipping 9 - to me that says two things;

1) Windows 8 was an advertising and interface disaster to such an exceptional degree that they want to jump a billion miles from it (which is a distinct shame, personally I've found it to be the fastest, most stable and reliable windows OS that I've used to date).

2) The changes are so huge that it could potentially be a totally new setup (although that screenshot shows - a start menu!) 

Whatever happens I only just got on 8 so eh I won't be jumping for an upgrade any time soon .


----------



## ronlane (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't know about a huge jump from the other because that photo looked like windows 7 and prior start menu but putting the windows 8 tiles inside that.

Hopefully, they learned a lesson and will get this one right. (Although the track record isn't great.- Think Windows ME to Vista and then finally to Window xp and 7.)


----------



## mmaria (Sep 30, 2014)

I just used this opportunity to stress again how much I hate W8!

Now excuse me, sorry and thank you!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 30, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I just used this poportunity to stress again how much I hate W8!
> 
> Now excuse me, sorry and thank you!



lol. I'm on a laptop running vista because I won't upgrade to windows 8.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 30, 2014)

Overread said:


> Soo they are skipping 9 - to me that says two things;
> 
> 1) Windows 8 was an advertising and interface disaster to such an exceptional degree that they want to jump a billion miles from it (which is a distinct shame, personally I've found it to be the fastest, most stable and reliable windows OS that I've used to date).
> 
> ...


I don't know, I have two windows 8 laptops and a windows 7 desktop (custom build).   I find 7 so much easier to navigate with a mouse and keyboard.  I've never had any stability issues with my desktop nor either of the laptops (barring an odd Adobe update that deleted a directory file, d'oh!).  Even moving to 8.1 on the laptops didn't make them as easy as 7 to use.    Here's to hoping windows 10 brings back the simple functionality that 8 lacked.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2014)

Windoze 8 was the Ford Edsel of the software industry. Hyped endlessly by the retreads from  Redmond, Windoze 8's glacially slow adoption rate was so pathetic that the same retread crew in Redmond decided the next version of that stillborn dud needed to be "two versions removed" to get the hundreds of millions of happy Widoze 7 users, and the couple million Windoze 8 users (lol!) to see the "need" to move to yet another expensive update of something perfectly fine. Gotta love the executives at Micro$haft, for they have their own best intere$t$ at heart, God ble$$ them!


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 30, 2014)

Vijo:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2014)

Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## BillM (Sep 30, 2014)

Kind of like the big blue screen at the windows XP unveil


----------



## sscarmack (Oct 1, 2014)

Its like anything, look how many updates Mac has released. Some better than others.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Oct 1, 2014)

I suspect that Win 10 will be pretty good, overall......I base this on experience.....when I first started using a computer, and learning to write code, it was on a DOS 2.0 machine......I have lived with MS for all these years.....I was able to avoid ME, VISTA, and am now avoiding WIN 8.....in fact, I just switched from XP Pro to Win 7 earlier this year......the 2 best OS's put out by MS have been XP and WIN 7.....just on their track record alone, I would think that 10 will be good.....maybe not a be-all/end-all winner, but nonetheless, good......I much prefer the operating system VMS.....but hey, I'm old fashioned.....


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Windoze 8 was the Ford Edsel of the software industry............



Windows 8 is a 128-bit patch of a 64-bit rewrite of a 32-bit upgrade of a 16-bit fix of an 8-bit OS based on a 4-bit beta written by a 2-bit compnay that can't stand 1 bit of competition.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 1, 2014)

They say they are, sort of, merging Win 7 and Win 8 into something that is familiar for all users. 
Because, according to Microsoft, 7+8=10


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 1, 2014)

sashbar said:


> They say they are, sort of, merging Win 7 and Win 8 into something that is familiar for all users.
> Because, according to Microsoft, 7+8=10



That would be "Common Core" math right?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2014)

Two weeks ago the IT department removed my desktop at work because it had XP.  I'm glad I have a laptop, as well, since they didn't provide a replacement.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 1, 2014)

Pejacre said:


> Vijo:


Is that for real?  Apps that you can not only resize, but also move?!    Title bars too, and at the top!

I love how he explains that the tech preview beta test thing is for tech savvy people, and then explains everything like he's talking to a 6 year old, maybe even one with a "super big monitor!", lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 1, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Two weeks ago the IT department removed my desktop at work because it had XP.  I'm glad I have a laptop, as well, since they didn't provide a replacement.


Wow, only 2 weeks ago?  Didn't support end in March or April?


----------



## tecboy (Oct 1, 2014)

Does it play blu-ray?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Two weeks ago the IT department removed my desktop at work because it had XP.  I'm glad I have a laptop, as well, since they didn't provide a replacement.
> ...



Yeah - my wallpaper for the past few months was a compilation of the XP logo and Little Orphan Annie.  I think they were confused and couldn't figure out whom or where I was . . . my login shows I'm with the Fire Department but the hardware bar code (and network ID) says it's the IT department.

Desktops have been requested, but unknown if they will be approved.  Government is such fun.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 1, 2014)

sashbar said:


> They say they are, sort of, merging Win 7 and Win 8 into something that is familiar for all users.
> Because, according to Microsoft, 7+8=10



Ahhh, so they are counting in base 9.  That makes it clear!


----------



## Overread (Oct 2, 2014)

These aps sound just like these things we had in the past - programs we used to call them. They could do all that fancy title bar and resizing window stuff!


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll pass.  I absolutely, completely, 100% can't stand Win8.  My old comp bit the dust and I had no choice but to "upgrade" and Day 1 I spent 2 entire hours of my life de-cluttering the sh*t off it, and installing Classic Shell so I could operate my computer.  It doesn't bother me now, because it looks and runs like Windows 7.

My next computer is a Mac.  Once I save for a long time.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 3, 2014)

I didn't want to say anything before (didn't want to seem to be a fan boy or something), but it seems that they are trying to do what Linux has been doing for a few years now.  The look of it, the multiple workspaces (desktops), the 'application switcher' or whatever they call it...  It all looks like GNOME with a Windows Start menu.

Maybe Linux is taking enough market share now that it's finally seen as an actual 'threat' to Windows...


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 3, 2014)

not really anything wrong with 8 but it is very annoying,    After the first day working with 8  i had the hang of it but I still cant say I am a fan.

What drives me crazy is after you close a app it takes you to the start screen and than you have to click on the desktop to get back to the desktop, Too much work to do simple things,   I only want the desktop I never use the start screen for anything,  I think its lame that there are apps,  apps should be on a phone or tablet,  not PC


----------



## tecboy (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll bet windows 10 works better on newer computers with newer hardwares.  That means it require more rams and speed.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 3, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I'll bet windows 10 works better on newer computers with newer hardwares.  That means it require more rams and speed.


Well, OF COURSE it will work better on better computers.  That, by itself, doesn't mean that it requires more RAM and processor speed...  I haven't seen what they're saying the minimum specs are to run it yet...


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 3, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> ...........  I haven't seen what they're saying the minimum specs are to run it yet...





> System requirements are a 1GHz or faster processor, 1GB of RAM for 32-bit systems or 2GB for 64-bit systems, 16GB of free hard disk space, and a Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with a WDDM driver. In other words, anything that's capable of running Windows 8.1 can be moved to Windows 10. You can upgrade to the Windows 10 preview from either Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1.


----------

